# Official "You're a God/dess Thread!



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

------------------------------------------------








*<big>I HAVE A NEWS:</big>

DF is now willing to open up spots on the God/dess list.
YES.
THIS MEANS YOU CAN ACTUALLY BECOME ONE.

BUT
BUT
BUT
BUT
FIRST

You must send me a PM of what you want to be, and why.
Likewise, those AGAINST such a change are allowed to post me their positions, and why.

YOU WIN BY MAKING ME FEEL THE BEST.
Through either awesomeness.
Or flattery.
Or bribes (you know what I like <3)
Or just having a damn good ideas.

However, if you all suck no one gets anything.

CHEERIOS.*




I dub this thread "You're an Offical God/dess" thread!

<big><big><big><big><big>*God/desses*</big></big></big>

God of Gods
*dragonflamez* - Dragon God, Master of Life

Court of Life (AKA DF's Council of Lovelies)
*Ultrabyte* - Goddess of Spirits, Baked Goods Master
*OddCrazyMe* - Prince of Madness
*JJH0369* - God of Bandwagons.
*Justin*- God of Headshots
*ZF*- God of Depression
*Gengar* - God of Headcrabs

Deities and God/dess
*Gabby la la* - Goddess of Foreign Delicacies
*Sporge27* - Thor
*AndyB* - The God of Yetis
*Jman* - God of And Oreos and Milk
*The Gremp*- God OF The Funny Things Dogs Do When You Give Them Peanut Butter


Other
*Pikachu* - Pet
*fish* - Chubby

DF (And his council of lovelies) will decide whether you are god/dess worthy or not, so post what god/dess you want to be here and he'll approve of it.</big></big>


----------



## Grawr (Apr 8, 2008)

...Alrighty.

*Cough* 

*still wants to be a god*


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Hangy on, thread machen.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2008)

They aren't in the court of life. Only skypees are. ;D


----------



## Grawr (Apr 8, 2008)

I know a god name for me was kind of decided in the last thread, but how about something Half Life related?

"God of Headcrabs".


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> They aren't in the court of life. Only skypees are. ;D


 I'll fix after dinner.

BURGER TIMEH

In the meanwhile, post what God/dess you want to be, or just some of your God related imagery. Or Pikachu.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2008)

*Ahem*

You forgot the all-powerful, JJH0369, God of Bandwagons.

I believe you gave me this position in a previous thread, and my almighty powers must not be overlooked, or else all wagons and bands shall crash!


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 8, 2008)

"The Gremp- God OF The Funny Things Dogs Do When You Give Them Peanut Butter"

Dogs only do one funny thing D: lol

jk, I'm just being picky.

@Odd, if you didn't know, I Skype nao   
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2008)

U 4GOT MEH.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> "The Gremp- God OF The Funny Things Dogs Do When You Give Them Peanut Butter"
> 
> Dogs only do one funny thing D: lol
> 
> ...


 Do you know the sekrit club name?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 8, 2008)

Some people call me chubby.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 8, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is it then?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

ƒish said:
			
		

> Some people call me chubby.


 Lord Truffle Shuffle?


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 8, 2008)

The God of Headshots would liek to talk to you on Skype, for I can't say the name here


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Established Council of Lovelies.
Flygon went byebye.


We need more pictures Dx


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

I shall now start drawing God Photos!
You are all subject to my whims!


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I shall now start drawing God Photos!
> You are all subject to my whims!


 Mine'll suck, but I'll try.

Now I just gotta make a picture of a wagon... And get some instrument pictures...


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 8, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    
   
   
   
   

Dragonflamez is the only one who can make them D:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2008)

Put that with me pic. You can cut out parts I suppose. Do whatever, master.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I thought it said "You shall start drawing"...

Sorry about that. And my horse was looking really good, too.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

You can provide your own images.
In fact, I want you to.

We can make a gallery! *:*D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> You can provide your own images.
> In fact, I want you to.
> 
> We can make a gallery! *:*D


Could anyone do mine though... I can't do *anything*.    
:'(


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> You can provide your own images.
> In fact, I want you to.
> 
> We can make a gallery! *:*D


 Gr... I just closed the pic. There goes three and a half hours of hard work on my beautiful horsey pulling the bandwagon.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2008)

Draw MEEEEE!

Remember teh glasses. ;D


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


 Sweet.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Jman (Apr 8, 2008)

:r


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2008)

I made one, but DF's are better then mine D=


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> :r


 <3


----------



## Jman (Apr 8, 2008)

Noooooooooooooo.......... didn't cross ma T.  >_<


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok, I finished the Council of Lovelies.
I'll do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Jman (Apr 8, 2008)

v2


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> v2


 God of And Oreos Milk?

Ok.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 8, 2008)

Wurble wurble waka waka.


----------



## Jman (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, it looks weird..

*Jman- God of Oreos and Milk*

Perfect.    
^_^


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 8, 2008)

Frickin' A. DF, I love you.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 8, 2008)

Am I still a Goddess or do I have to re-enter?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 9, 2008)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Am I still a Goddess or do I have to re-enter?


 You're on the Front page, so yes you are still a Goddess.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 9, 2008)

Can I post mah picture that I made?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 9, 2008)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Can I post mah picture that I made?


 Yeah, Show plz.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 9, 2008)

..Do you like it?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2008)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> ..Do you like it?


 Gabby, that taco is green.

Oh well. I guess even THAT is a foreign delicacy somewhere.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 9, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly.


----------



## Mino (Apr 9, 2008)

Can I be God of the noise fat people's thighs make when they run?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 9, 2008)

Me = God.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 9, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Me = God.


 You're modest, arentcha?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When you're as sexy as this, modesty isn't a word.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 27, 2008)

We shall all have green tacos and sushi.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 20, 2009)

WOULDN'T IT BE NICE IF WE ALL BUMPED THIS


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> WOULDN'T IT BE NICE IF WE ALL BUMPED THIS


I suppose it would, but this is the first time i've seen this thread so IDC.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


April is a long time.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I joined in November let's see here that's.... 6-7 months before I joined.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

:3 The memories? XD
Coffeh=goddess


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> :3 The memories? XD
> Coffeh=goddess


I don't think DF would let any of the newer members be a God/dess.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> :3 The memories? XD
> Coffeh=goddess


Dragonflamez decides and he probably won't choose you.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 20, 2009)

I stuck my richard in your pudding, Daef.

Also, you owe me for killing him.  Like, what, twice?  You killed me atleast once.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> I stuck my richard simmons in your pudding, Daef.
> 
> Also, you owe me for killing him.  Like, what, twice?  You killed me atleast once.


Fix'd, it makes more sense.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not worthy of the awesome/furry/Gods *leaves*


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm Goddess.



Booyah.


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2009)

God of Headshots, hell yeah.

Boom, headshot!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hm, well, if I could be a God/dess I would want to be the Deity of the letter L.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hm, well, if I could be a God/dess I would want to be the Deity of the letter L.


That's already taken, actually.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Th...that's impossible...!


----------



## Link (Jan 21, 2009)

What the heck.

Link. God*dess* of Heroism and Courage.
Do I have to right an essay on why I'm god worthy?


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 21, 2009)

Can I be teh gawds of the noise rawk?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 21, 2009)

I need to talk to my Council of Lovelies.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2009)

Woah, I've seen this thread once... just once... I didn't even consider asking to join. You guys are the uber members, not me. You deserve to be on the ultra list. You guys would take us out with a blink of an eye.


----------



## JJH (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm gonna work on my God of Bandwagons picture.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2009)

lol. I'd work on one, but I don't think I'll be accepted into the group.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Woah, I've seen this thread once... just once... I didn't even consider asking to join. You guys are the uber members, not me. You deserve to be on the ultra list. You guys would take us out with a b]Wait, how did you see it...?
> 
> It was months before you joined, and from what I recall it was pretty well buried...


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 21, 2009)

"God of Serena Killing and Internet Protecting"


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2009)

WE SHALL HAVE FRENCH FRIES.


They're french, right?


----------



## JJH (Jan 21, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> WE SHALL HAVE FRENCH FRIES.
> 
> 
> They're french, right?


Actually, believe it or not, they aren't.

French fries are from Canadia.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Jan 22, 2009)

JJH  is working on his God of Bandwagons picture. It's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2009)

God of Gimpliness would be nice.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2009)

I think mine needs to be changed


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I think mine needs to be changed


Yeah, you have a new GIF that everyone loves.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> WE SHALL HAVE FRENCH FRIES.
> 
> 
> They're french, right?


CHECK YASELF FOO WE CALL DEM FREEDUM FRIEZ IN AMERUKA


----------



## JJH (Jan 22, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHAI I CALL ZEM YUM.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2009)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I think it should be based off other stuff.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAAAAA MEAN?!/


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not really sure if I'm really at the level of "god"

But I will happily take the position of SpacePope and spread the wurd of our lord and savior, Dragonflamez


----------



## JJH (Jan 22, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YA. YOU DON'

T SPEAK INTELURGENT LIEK MEH. FRENCH FRIES ARE YUMS.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEEEEELLL NAH NIGGUHHH, YA GET SHOOT IN THA HOOD FO TALKIN SHI LIKE DAT


----------



## JJH (Jan 22, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAI MAN, HAI MAN, DIDN'T MEAN TO OFFEND NOBODYS. I JUST WANT MY BAGEL, DATS ALL.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHI FOO, IT DAT ALL? WEL DEN U CAN HAVE YA BAGELZ BUT I GETS MAH KAY EF CEE YA MEEEAAAN??


----------



## Erica (Jan 22, 2009)

Goddess of all things cute and dangerous.


----------



## JJH (Jan 22, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOO SHNAP MAN. DAT AINT HOW I ROLL.


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 22, 2009)

God Of Being Lazy All Day Without Any Sports Becuase I Suck At Them


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Toonlinksmaster- God of Video Gaming</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 22, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO XDDDD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2009)

G4wd of l337


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 22, 2009)

Toon]<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>[size="1 said:
			
		

> <big>Toonlinksmaster- God of Video Gaming</big>[/size]</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


Wow, you just failed epicly. Get out of this forum, nao.


----------



## JJH (Jan 23, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Toonlinksmaster- God of Video Gaming


Wow, you just failed epicly. Get out of this forum, nao.[/quote]Yeah, exactly what he said, just in a more intelligent manner.

Also, Dee Aef, when do I get my big promotion?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 23, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, exactly what he said, just in a more intelligent manner.

Also, Dee Aef, when do I get my big promotion?[/quote]PRRRRROMOTION!? WHAT FOR?


----------



## JJH (Jan 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRRRRROMOTION!? WHAT FOR?[/quote]My hard work to better TBT and make Dee Aef and everybody else's lives easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## danny330 (Jan 24, 2009)

can i be the god of food and nature?? or just nature


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't really play halo anymore, I want to be a new god.... or not one anymore.


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

ahaha nice df.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate you all except John.


----------



## JJH (Jan 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I hate you all except John.


I get to live! <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 25, 2009)

I need to be the god of something else now D=

Only I can't think of anything...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I need to be the god of something else now D=
> 
> Only I can't think of anything...


God of Depression?

:3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I need to be the god of something else now D=
> 
> Only I can't think of anything...


furries?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 25, 2009)

What, God of GImpliness is too much? I'll settle for God of Newfoundland, kthx.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

Newfoundland scares me....

But ok.


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2009)

nevermind, Quite satisfied with Headshots.


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 25, 2009)

I am the goddess of the dark side. We have cookies.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, fine =p 

Although I was expecting you say something relating to something else.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone the god of bacon yet?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

God of Yetis


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! My rendering, finally put to good use.

And there's the muffin thing. What a great day this is.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

/thread


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 25, 2009)

Question: Whats this thread have to do with anything?


----------



## JJH (Jan 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Question: Whats this thread have to do with anything?


Everything.


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 25, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains it


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Question: Whats this thread have to do with anything?


Answer: Not you.


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Obviously.......


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I hate you all except John.


I was under the impression you no longer disliked me.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on the pill.
I'm sorry.


----------



## JJH (Jan 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can't all be as great as me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, we cannot...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would make a good jester. Really!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I would make a good jester. Really!


No, I doubt it


----------



## JJH (Jan 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One can only aspire such to feats.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

Trust me, i would.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 25, 2009)

the god of the forge? xD andeh xD


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am sooooo the jester.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

NO! ME!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the god of the forge? xD andeh xD


Ask me tomorrow, I'l tell you then


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

The god of Strawberry Milkshake Poptarts

<3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I be:
Goddess of smexy shoes?
[LAWL ANDEH XDDDD [he would know! xD]]


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Can I be:
> Goddess of smexy shoes?
> [LAWL ANDEH XDDDD [he would know! xD]]


Hell yeah
She so shouldd be.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
Coffeh has the best shoes ever.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

imhappyplz god.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

Hm


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha Andy loves those shoes silly. xD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

God of lulwut


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

God of nubs lol


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Haha Andy loves those shoes silly. xD


And?
What's wrong with that?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing at all. >

oi I love them so much as well <3


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As do I. <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AndyB + Coffeebean!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I'll have to post a picture of my shoes sooner or later. xP

[Wow. So the Europeans are saying Coffeebean!+]


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> God of lulwut


~___~


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhm... I know it's not Link+Coffee.
But something's a sparkin!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you stop?
Who's making up the drama now? Mr-soap-operas-suck. Yeah I went there.
Back on topic. :]


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

God of Sonic!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

God of Shoop da Woop


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

g0d 0f l337.... ub3r t0 th3 m4><


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

God of Seans *_*


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> God of Sonic!


thats was predictable.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

God of Dancing Bananas


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

I <3 shoes to.

I have a pair of Iron Maiden Vans


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

OOH! I GOT A GOOD ONE! God of Averageness


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

God of spam-hating lol!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> OOH! I GOT A GOOD ONE! God of Averageness
> Or get out.


Ok, just stop now.
You have postd too many names, to keep on making new ones.
Think about it, and stick with it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I <3 shoes to.
> 
> I have a pair of Iron Maiden Vans


We're talking about smexy heels.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

OOOH! Smexy heels! I nominate her for that.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

god of writing


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> God of spam


fixed


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rawful
It's so true.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

DF is going to pissed when he sees this thread.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn you people don't know a thing about preserving amazing history.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> DF is going to pissed when he sees this thread.


lawl XDDDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Damn you people don't know a thing about preserving amazing history.


Talking about smexy shoes isn't _that_ bad. xP


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I meant.


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Damn you people don't know a thing about preserving amazing history.


See, now if Dee Aef would promote me already, I could smite them. 

>:|


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't mean me when I said god of spam. It was just an idea!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky for us, Bandwagons smite no one

 :eh:


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q = god of rap
>.<


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but once I'm promoted. you better watch out. I shall have my revenge, and my noob-crushing shall increase ten-fold.

Until then, I do this the hard way.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

I have _dead_ accuracy.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no.

God over n00bs


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

What the *CEN-3.0-SORD* is this *CEN-2.0-SORD*.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> What the *CEN-3.0-SORD* is this *CEN-2.0-SORD*.


I told you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> What the *CEN-3.0-SORD* is this *CEN-2.0-SORD*.


Truckload of *CEN-2.0-SORD*.
Anyways:

Goddess of smexy shoes?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah! What is it? AND FOR THE LAST TIME I'M NOT THE GOD OF SPAM! And if Q doesn't want god of rap i'll gladly take it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't read PMs, so I'm guessing that's what yours was about.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

: o

I'm on Dee Aef's Council of Lovelies. 

BEST

DAY

EVER.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

gtfo before i headshot you all...

I have _dead_ accuracy.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good for you! Can I be the god of rock band?


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> gtfo before i headshot you all...
> 
> I have _dead_ accuracy.


Someone make a god/ess thread for new members. It'd be epic.



@Demolater: GIVE IT UP YOU N00B


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Do I count as a new member, because I get pretty much everything about the bell tree now.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Do I count as a new member, because I get pretty much everything about the bell tree now.


Your still going at it.

You obviously dont.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

<big>*I HAVE A NEWS:*</big>

DF is now willing to open up spots on the God/dess list.
YES.
THIS MEANS YOU CAN ACTUALLY BECOME ONE.

BUT
BUT
BUT
BUT
FIRST

You must send me a PM of what you want to be, and why.
Likewise, those AGAINST such a change are allowed to post me their positions, and why.

YOU WIN BY MAKING ME FEEL THE BEST.
Through either awesomeness.
Or flattery.
Or bribes (you know what I like <3)
Or just having a damn good ideas.

However, if you all suck no one gets anything.

CHEERIOS.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

I know i'm still going at it, and I know that because of it, I'm an annoying n00b. I'm just the kind of person who doesn't give up.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

I just gave y'alls a chance.
So no complain-o.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I know i'm still going at it, and I know that because of it, I'm an annoying n00b. I'm just the kind of person who doesn't give up.


So stop trying to get in.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

I still have yet to receive any counter-replies.

AND I KNOW THAT THEY'RE OUT THERE.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

O.K. I'll stop. Whoa. I just gave up. But can I be your cheerleader, Q? Please. heheheh...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> O.K. I'll stop. Whoa. I just gave up. But can I be your cheerleader, Q? Please. heheheh...


gtfo now... or the yetis will get you


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 26, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I still have yet to receive any counter-replies.
> 
> AND I KNOW THAT THEY'RE OUT THERE.


I can't get anything that you like right now D=

I could tomorrow...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

No. I'm not going to fight.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

C'mon you guys know you can't resist the shoes <3


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't. They're too smexy.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> C'mon you guys know you can't resist the shoes <3


Thats old, and its not getting you teh spot.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who made you DF?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

He's got a point. The shoes aren't helping.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DF isnt here is he

8}

lolwut


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 26, 2009)

This "God" Thread is getting overun by the nooby villagers


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He says this because he hasn't seen them. Obviously. <3


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oooh! Good point. Put an image of them on your signature. =)


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he is...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

They're high heeled chucks guys


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Show us proof! <_<


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oshi


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

Uh, the shoes actually ARE helping.

But I'm holding all decisions off until tomorrow.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Fine....
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Happy? n.n
And yes coffeh walks in those sexy heels


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

WHOA! Those are smexy! Can I have a pair? jk.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fine....
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Very... thank you ^__^


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

oshi- coffee

those are like

actually

not awful like i expected


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

You have to admit, Andy, those are pretty smexy.


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn, those shoes ARE sexy.

But the fact you call them smexy is ruining it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

LAWL the things hot shoes can do for you <3
Okay I'll edit


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> But the fact you call them smexy is ruining it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Fine guys...you like sexy I'm changing it to sexy.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fine guys...you like sexy I'm changing it to sexy.


A VOTE FOR COFFEEBEAN IS A VOTE FOR AWESOME


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Those shoes should give you a free pass to be a godess, Coffee!


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

Eh, what the hell... If you call them sexy, which indeed they are.... *Votes "Yus" for coffeebean!*


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

COFFEE! COFFEE!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laugh at the above statement now.
Tonight I'll be kissing my heels.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

My entry.


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> My entry.


And you DIDN'T make it? Shocker.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

How did DF overlook you?                                                 very shocked


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh wait nvm


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

If you're just going to ramble I'd prefer if you didn't do it here. :/


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

DF is right. Go do it on rap battle 4 or something, idk.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Get the *CEN-3.0-SORD* out of my awesome thread.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

As far as I know and I KNOW, it's DF's awesome thread. >_<


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

New entry:






Dang, I messed up Malia.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

WHOA. Why not Palin, or Hillary, though?


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> New entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These aren't helping.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Now that you're on the council of lovelies, they most likely aren't.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

I fail.


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I fail.


If only you had sexy shoes.

Curse you and your sexy shoes, coffee.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have more sexy shoes.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Show us some! Those last ones were hard to beat, though.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO MORE, WE CAN'T TAKE THEM.
We barely got through the first pair...
PLease, spare us.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

How could you say that? SHOW US THE SHOES!


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly, the first pair was the best, and that's why she showed them and only them.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the second ones are pink. =/


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Pink.... ooooh! Since nobody else here wants to see them, PM me a picture. jk.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmm

I dont know what else to do.

Congrats, coffee.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

The heels of the pink ones are actually a bit taller and thinner.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aahhhhh....            

(Thinks about shoes)


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

pink sexy shoes?

osnap.

*asploded jubstan*

Look, it's raining Jubstan debris!


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Yeah! What is it? AND FOR THE LAST TIME I'M NOT THE GOD OF SPAM! And if Q doesn't want god of rap i'll gladly take it.


hahaha u wish -.-


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Grrrrr...... And to think! I'm sad now! :'(


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> pink sexy shoes?
> 
> osnap.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Hold on I'm trying to get my camera to turn on.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah. Me too. SHOW US THE SHOES!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

Cry, didnt you tell me you were going to spam the forum, join the pizza gang then leave TBT?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

WHAT?!?!??! The pizza gang? That's unthinkable!


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

of coffeh is teh goddess of shoes i gladly give over my
10 pairs of flats
5 strap heels
3 pairs of boots (ill throw in teh hooker ones 2 XD)
6 pairs of sneakers (baby phat, puma, etc.)
and my high tops...wait never! u can have those^^
XD


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Random. -_-


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Cry, didnt you tell me you were going to spam the forum, join the pizza gang then leave TBT?


*facepalm* u phail quinten
EPICALLY.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> of coffeh is teh goddess of shoes i gladly give over my
> 10 pairs of flats
> 5 strap heels
> 3 pairs of boots (ill throw in teh hooker ones 2 XD)
> ...


Did you see the shoes?


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Watch out.

Angry UB road alert.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Watch out.
> 
> Angry UB road alert.


I figured.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

lmao jenn me and my friends bought those in gr.7 cuz we dressed one of mai friends into a emo slut XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Apparently she has rainbow apples on her shoes.

/want picture

Tough shoe competition here.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is getting annoying. >_<


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> This is getting annoying. >_<


Then get out now


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Correction: Annoying, but funny.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Correction: Annoying, but funny.


 :gyroidverymad:


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a all blue pair of Nike Air Forces,

but I'm sure they are not as good as coffee's shoes.




> Correction: Annoying, but funny.



and THAT is where you fail.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Pink shoes coming up in like 4 min


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes! Just 4 more minutes...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok guys here they are XD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

why r the heels so thick?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang!!!!! Those are some sexy shoes.  0_0 I am amazed.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> why r the heels so thick?


Because. They're chucks with heels.

Ha yah they're sexy too but I like the first ones better TBH


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz to add 2 ur smexi-ness i present 2 u the hooker boots!
while wearing them we were asked how much. -.-
lmfao


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. This is suddenly the sexy shoes thread.
Oh shi-


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah. You should make a separate thread for this.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

I feel sorry for UB really. xD


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup. = (


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry Coffee...

but.

I request a demotion of Coffeebean!

Why?

This.

http://i39.tinypic.com/2ciised.jpg


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Sorry Coffee...
> 
> but.
> 
> ...


@.@ I GIVE U MAI HIGH TOPS!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmmmm..... Interesting. T_T


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, it was post #300 too. : D


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CEN-3.0-SORD* no


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.dimoutshoes.com/
NUFF SAID XD


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> http://www.dimoutshoes.com/
> NUFF SAID XD


no. Those shoes just make people look like whores.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stop saying *CEN-3.0-SORD*.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Stop saying *CEN-3.0-SORD*.


*CEN-3.0-SORD* *CEN-3.0-SORD* *CEN-3.0-SORD* *CEN-3.0-SORD*


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Stop saying *CEN-3.0-SORD*.


does it look like I care anymore?


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Sorry Coffee...
> 
> but.
> 
> ...


*votes UB greatest person ever*


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you calling me a whore?!!?
SHUN!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Votes were closed a while back.

They never opened.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i barely know you, but at my school, pretty much all the jackasses and whores wear boots like those.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see? im not a jack and i wear so..HA!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

@UB: OMG! DOUBLE SHUN! Lol.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> @UB: OMG! DOUBLE SHUN! Lol.


hey guy, go attempt to be funny elsewhere.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow UB i respect you now.  *changes siggy*
*votes for UB*


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RIGHT YOU RESPECT UB.

Also, kind of random, but I just realized UB joined TBT on my birthday.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll stop with the humor. It kind of annoys even me sometimes. Now I know how Hub feels.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Revoke the *CEN-2.0-SORD* out of coffee's shoes please DF.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very merry unbirthday
To me
To who?
To me
Oh, you

A very merry unbirthday
To you
Who, me?
To you
Oh, me

Let's all congrulate us with another cup of tea
A very merry unbirthday to you

Now statistics prove
Prove that you've one birthday
Imagine just one birthday every year
Ah, but there are 364 unbirthdays
Preciselywhy we're gathered here to cheer

A very merry unbirthday
To me?
To you
A very merry unbirthday
For me?
For you
Now blow the candle out, my dear
And make your wish come true
A very merry unbirthday to you


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry JJH...i still don't respect you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2009)

Damnit guys, I said sop posting here.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you respect me for *CEN-4.01-SORD*ing off to almost every person in this thread? some morale you got there, lady.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, everyone is SO concerned about them being respected by you.


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeling's mutual. As long as you respect UB and Dee Aef, I don't really care.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's cause Demo deeply annoys me.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

*drops seeds of awesome*

*prays that awesome sprouts*


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just saying that I respect UB...that is all. No need for anger ^__^


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









winbombs: the reason you hate demos


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:S


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's right, run and hide from the winbombs.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

>


DON'T *CEN-3.0-SORD*ING SET IT ON FIRE


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


osnap.

my poor vest could get on fire.

/cry


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you even know what winbombs are


----------



## Nate (Jan 26, 2009)

omg, look at that banner. back in the day. ;D


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> *drops seeds of awesome*
> 
> *prays that awesome sprouts*


It wasn't effective.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somehow i highly doubt that.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she googled it.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ UB -.- demoman ref.
@ q more like u googled -.-


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


googled what? 

im not the one in the hot seat here, missy.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh you will be quinten...after what u said..>:0 :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidverymad:


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i posted a picture, i'm sure that's how you know that it's a reference to the demo. lern2interweb


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um no.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i highly doubt you play tf2 regularly.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

goodnight, folks!


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well ur right cuz i dont. i have no interest...info comes from stupid lazy nephew


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then stop acting like you're some know-it-all who actually plays all the games she can list.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> goodnight, folks!


-.-"
lol jk
night


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um..im not. you asked me and i answered.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still, you could have just said right away you knew it from your cousin instead of implying that you knew it from your own experience.


----------



## JJH (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, as much as I'd love to stay and watch the thread get locked, I'm going to bed.

What have we learned tonight?

1. coffeebean! and UB have sexy shoes, but UB's are several dozen times sexier.

2. Contrary to popular belief, UB is in fact the greatest single person on TBT.

Anywho, I'll check up on whatever happens between now and this thread being locked tomorrow.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well then I apologize. You asked me a simple question, so my reply was simple.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Well, as much as I'd love to stay and watch the thread get locked, I'm going to bed.
> 
> What have we learned tonight?
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wtf this thread jumped....


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wtf this thread jumped....


your face jumped.


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um.........


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't even know what i'm typing at this point anymore.

delirious state: 25%


----------



## Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind has shut down. Fingers just type.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Princess (Jan 27, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I have no idea what's going on.


does anybody?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 27, 2009)

HAY KIDS
REMEMBER WHEN I SAID TO STOP POSTING 10 PAGES AGO?
*censored.3.0* YOU ALL


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 27, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> HAY KIDS
> REMEMBER WHEN I SAID TO STOP POSTING 10 PAGES AGO?
> *censored.3.0* YOU ALL


That was put into perfect words.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> HAY KIDS
> REMEMBER WHEN I SAID TO STOP POSTING 10 PAGES AGO?
> *censored.3.0* YOU ALL


this.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Uhhhh..What they said. The posts above me.


----------



## JJH (Jan 27, 2009)

You guys realize he meant you as well. : p


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 27, 2009)

I feel like a n00b.

So JJH got a promotion.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 27, 2009)

But guys even though UB's shoes are sexy too you have to admit so are mine. 
I ran for Goddess of Sexy Shoes and you guys said I had 'em.
Going back on your word just because UB dislikes me? 
This is injustice! Injustice I say. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> But guys even though UB's shoes are sexy too you have to admit so are mine.
> I ran for Goddess of Sexy Shoes and you guys said I had 'em.
> Going back on your word just because UB dislikes me?
> This is injustice! Injustice I say.
> ...


/facepalm

This has been established Dx

Just leave Quinten..


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 27, 2009)

Really?




			
				JJH said:
			
		

> Well, as much as I'd love to stay and watch the thread get locked, I'm going to bed.
> 
> What have we learned tonight?
> 
> ...



I sure hope so. >.>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May i say you were just PWND by coffeh? 
ohh dangg X3


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 27, 2009)

What point are you trying to prove there?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> What point are you trying to prove there?


Guys just stop, okay?
I only want to know what's going on.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posting that quote only proved that it WAS established.

2 pages ago.

Now we should all stop posting, and follow the head god's commands.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh yea, to something of the like of what QNT3N just said.


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry, but rainbows apples kick every shoe's ass.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 27, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Sorry, but rainbows apples kick every shoe's ass.


Those were _apples?!_

I thought that they were just polka dots. Colorful, polka dots.


----------



## JJH (Jan 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO DEE AEF'S THREAD.

Those were the best rainbow apple shoes ever.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

The God/dess thread is re-bumped!

Your all going to hate me for this : p


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

Not particularly.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, you never recruited anyone.

We were that bad?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

I still say I should be the Goddess of Sexy Shoes.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I still say I should be the Goddess of Sexy Shoes.


Sorry, but I think everyone is over that.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was never given an explanation. 

You bumped the thread....you should have expected this.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you were.

They concluded that compared to UB's shoes, yours sucked.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Compared to her shoes._
Still dosen't mean my shoes weren't sexy. 

Plus this is my request with DF not mine to you, so I'll wait for him to tell me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

I just want to be the god of bacon...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

I shouldn't have bumped this thread.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I shouldn't have bumped this thread.


You didn't do anything wrong.
Just let people continue with their god/dess requests and stop interfering.

Goodness Q.


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

i want to be the god of flame/s 

because I'm good at it


----------



## Nic (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm goddess of my wank offs every friday.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said that because now all the nubcakes are going to post here....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not a nub...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm not a nub...


I didn't say you were a nub.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hey, you never recruited anyone.
> 
> We were that bad?


Not really, I guess I just did it to early.
I never really got a chance to LIKE any of you.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the best submisson?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffee was, at the time.
That's changed, I must admit.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly it it because i bother you? 

reference: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RomtlKowQs0
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RomtlKowQs0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/RomtlKowQs0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate youtube.


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>*coughtryingtohardcough*</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

DF, the way this forum has been going I understand what you mean by not really liking many people here. All I have to say is that some people aren't as bad as they may appear.  ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm still liking the god of Bacon. Simple. Plain. Makes Sense. DFrules.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?

I'm not trying to do anything.


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like me, I'm awesome


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?
He posted a stupid video but there was no need to randomly just say 'I Hate Youtube' 
Lately I keep thinking you're just trying to kiss up to these guys. You've been acting pretty different. But if you're going to respond just send me a PM so we can just talk it out and not start spamming this place up.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need to send you a PM.
If I recall, a few pages back in this thread, YOU were doing the sucking up.
I'm not kissing up to anyone.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololololol

Egotistical much?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't sucking up I was trying to get the position, but call it whatever you want.
And don't start turning this *censored.2.0* against me. I was trying my best to actually be part of what this thread was for. You have been telling me to give it up already when I'm just trying to get to something that dosen't concern you.


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you enjoyed my sarcasm


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said you had to give it up.
All I said was that compared to her shoes, yours sucked. That was my opinion, and I am entitled to that.
I don't know what you mean by 'different', you never even knew me in the first place.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

God of heartbreak, suicide, lonliness, and depression.


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> God of heartbreak, suicide, lonliness, and depression.


(((((((((((((((
*hugz*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.
I don't know you.
But we joined around the same time, and back then you weren't such an ass as you are now.

By saying: [Sorry, but I think everyone is over that.] You're pretty much implying I should stop asking about it.
Yes, you're entitled to your opinion, but I don't give a damn about your opinion. 

Oh, and by the way you may hate you tube but I know how you came to TBT.
Through you tube.  ^_^


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate youtube in general, just all these recent youtube poops.
They annoy me.


And while were on the topic of change, I think I remember a time when you typed like you had the IQ of a goat.

I'm an ass? I've been like this for as long as I can remember. You used to be an ass to.

But lets not fight, okay?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha cute.
Really hard not to with those lame comebacks that took you 10 minutes to think of. ^.^
You said you hated youtube. Yeah...I hate youtube poops as well. You could have said that.
110 is a bit higher than average. Maybe you're the one with the goat IQ.

So *censored.3.0* off.

Okay. Now we can stop fighting ^.^
<3


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its hard to type on a PSP, and you sure didnt come up with the fastest comebacks either. 

d-(^.^)z


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I typed back as soon as I see your posts. 
Well either way I have to go.
Night night Q. ^.^

-__-


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Your post: One minute ago

Mine: 5 minutes ago

I'm going to, I have standardized testing tomorrow.


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

i love the fact that coffee and Q keep saying they're leaving but then come back and post


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 25, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Your post: One minute ago
> 
> Mine: 5 minutes ago
> 
> I'm going to, I have standardized testing tomorrow.


I was flipped over on another tab.
Don't believe me? Ask cry, I was talking to her.


----------



## Collin (Feb 25, 2009)

fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic: 
thats all i say. im stayin' outta this flame war.


----------



## JJH (Feb 25, 2009)

Collin said:
			
		

> fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:
> thats all i say. im stayin' outta this flame war.


Then don't post, *censored.1.2*. That's just as, if not more, spammy than Q and coffee's fight.

And don't make me smite you all. I can do that.

And Mega, that position is taken by Meester Sparks.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> God of heartbreak, suicide, lonliness, and depression.


I already have depression >=|


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

God of Flamewars please.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> God of Flamewars please.


No!


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Why was this bumped

This needs to live as a great thread, not a huge mess with modern users. :|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

God of Anomalies

I like that one better. Please?


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But your the god of furries! <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's DF.

(although that would be awesome if I was)


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are now.


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> This needs to live as a great thread, not a huge mess with modern users. :|


So we're calling them modern users now? : D


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modern users, idiots, YouTards, pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh YouTards.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a YouTard. D:


----------

